# Grad Trib (Magazine Cover?)



## mille553 (Mar 25, 2002)

My buddy was having a good morning so he turned his spot over to a father a daughter that were passing by. This is what happened next amazing picture, looks like he has some good fish karma coming. This father and daughter had a good number of hook ups in his spot. 



*PS Schrems TU fund raising banquet in GR Thursday reserve your spot ASAP. We put over $100,000 into west Michigan conservation, restoration and education last year and are looking to do the same this year.*


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic!


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Shes a beaut!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Omg


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Easy creepers she looks pretty young


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Great photo!


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

My comment was posted toward the fish...I just noticed the person holding it.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

My name is Chris Hansen please have a seat and would you like a cookie?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hahaha whatever happened to that guy


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

That's a dandy


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

My future wife!
Nice fish BTW!!


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

Roger That said:


> My name is Chris Hansen please have a seat and would you like a cookie?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



LMFAO all you creepers on this forum the fish looks very nice


----------



## mille553 (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey guys please no back and forth here. Just thought it was a cool pic with a cool story. Hope everyone is enjoying the crazy weather/fishing.


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

:: Look their both colored up nicely. Makeup and spawning colors. Great to see a good looking young lady in this ugly game. We need a lot more of them to even just a little bit of ugly out.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

how long do you think it took her to get herself ready to go fishing with Dad ?
my daughter will only go fishing with me if the suns right.
& those days may be gone now too

Nice fish. memories like that will never go away for her or Dad


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Great smile.


----------



## Manofsteel (Jun 7, 2006)

I got my daughter hooked on mushroom hunting but just can't seem to convince her chasing steel is even more fun. It sure is fun trying though. To be honest its just great spending time together, especially out of doors. Enjoy........


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

mille553 said:


> Hey guys please no back and forth here. Just thought it was a cool pic with a cool story. Hope everyone is enjoying the crazy weather/fishing.


Great story but posting a picture of some random girl who is obviously under 18 on a website that is predominantly males between the ages of 20-50 seems a bit inappropriate. Did this young girl's parents give you permission to post this picture on the internet? If not, it should be removed or the picture should be edited out so that her face is not visible. If this was my daughter and someone posted this picture without my permission I would be livid.

By some of the comments already, it's clear that some members here aren't focused on the fish and story, pretty creepy indeed.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Flyfisher said:


> Great story but posting a picture of some random girl who is obviously under 18 on a website that is predominantly males between the ages of 20-50 seems a bit inappropriate. Did this young girl's parents give you permission to post this picture on the internet? If not, it should be removed or the picture should be edited out so that her face is not visible. If this was my daughter and someone posted this picture without my permission I would be livid.
> 
> By some of the comments already, it's clear that some members here aren't focused on the fish and story, pretty creepy indeed.


Yup. I got a few emails about this I agree.


----------



## mille553 (Mar 25, 2002)

Sorry guys, just saw a cool story nothing else. Thanks for the differing perspective I will stick with pics of my fish from now on.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

mille553 said:


> Sorry guys, just saw a cool story nothing else. Thanks for the differing perspective I will stick with pics of my fish from now on.


Not your fault at all. I had a friend that was a minor end up on a SW Mich magazine cover without her parents permission. They were not happy.


----------

